# Apprenticeship...sort of??



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

are they still hiring?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Pace yourself buddy.


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Stryker, I'll ask tomorrow.

I know they're still after a journeyman level plumber and possibly an HVAC installer. Will PM you Wed or Thurs with whatever I find out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't screw it up! This is an extremely rare and generous opportunity. Do your best.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

bring tons of doughnuts, get coffee, if needed more!

You got a once in a life time opportunity!

I have had the same, and it not only opens the doors, but does a lot more


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Work as hard as you can if you are working 10 - 12 hour days the time will go faster then hell,, do your best every day and in the four years you will be worth top dollar,,, congratulations stick with it:thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> bring tons of doughnuts, get coffee, if needed more!


I never had respect for the green suckups, IMO.

Just do your job and keep your nose to the grindstone. If you don't know something, ASK. If you didn't ASK, and it has to be reworked, offer to do it on your own time.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

There was a time I would have told you to pick a trade and stick with that trade. But for you, two of these trades you are in are very similar. HVAC and electrical. The plumbing is nothing like either one so I digress. Plus, this economy dictates you take what you can get. Forget the doughnuts too. That was stupid.

My apprenticeship was with the Railroad. When I was assigned to the passenger car division HVAC was electricians work, except for the sheet metal part of it. The rest of the apprenticeship was diesel electric locomotives. I would still be there today if I had not gotten layed off.
Good luck and learn all you can.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with the others, don't loose this opportunity.
If you find yourself getting tired during the day try some of the so called power drinks. 

After work, take a little 10-30 minute nap if you can. Even that can help.


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far guys.

I've just read over my time card for the last 6 days and I've put in over 71.5 hours. Sounds great but I'm making $10/hr $15 with O/T. Next week isn't looking good either! 
However I am really enjoying the work, as dusty, stinky and sore as I am I love what I do. Never felt this enthusiastic and excited about a job before and the guys seem to be warming up to me. Learning quite a bit about basic HVAC and the plumbing seems fairly straight forward. Electrical is slowing down at the moment from 3-4 calls per day down to 2-3. 

I tried the energy drinks and felt ill after chugging them, I'm now sticking with water and snacking on fruit during drive times to jobs. 

If any more job openings turn up I'll pm anybody who's interested.

Right its 8pm and I'm off to bed...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't go camping with the boss


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Don't go camping with the boss


Don't date the bosses daughter? :jester:

Good for you and good luck! Knock on tin (wood).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lightning Boy said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys.
> 
> I've just read over my time card for the last 6 days and I've put in over 71.5 hours. Sounds great but I'm making $10/hr $15 with O/T. Next week isn't looking good either!


 Hey, education is expensive. While that's certainly pay you could make elsewhere doing a lot less, you're investing in your future by working for less than you might otherwise be able to get. You're trading a few bucks an hour for the education and training you're receiving. 



Lightning Boy said:


> Right its 8pm and I'm off to bed...


That's good to hear. Sounds like you've got your head screwed on straight. You'll do fine.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Hey, education is expensive. While that's certainly pay you could make elsewhere doing a lot less, you're investing in your future by working for less than you might otherwise be able to get. You're trading a few bucks an hour for the education and training you're receiving.
> 
> That's good to hear. Sounds like you've got your head screwed on straight. You'll do fine.


 Wow sound advice without snide humor(thank you) It appears good news for a chance to gain knowledge(paid by the contractor) all the while getting paid to work.I agree with Miller that kissing butt is NO way to gain respect and or self worth, just do your job and school work to the best of your ability.If the load is to heavy, explain this to your employer(do not turn to energy drinks and or amphetamines to keep the pace) As long as an honest effort is being made on your part you will gain your way in life with respect.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Lightning Boy said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys.
> 
> I've just read over my time card for the last 6 days and I've put in over 71.5 hours. Sounds great but I'm making $10/hr $15 with O/T. Next week isn't looking good either!
> However I am really enjoying the work, as dusty, stinky and sore as I am I love what I do. Never felt this enthusiastic and excited about a job before and the guys seem to be warming up to me. Learning quite a bit about basic HVAC and the plumbing seems fairly straight forward. Electrical is slowing down at the moment from 3-4 calls per day down to 2-3.
> ...


 
The longest week I had on some one else's time clock was 91 hrs. We were removing one machine, and installing another machine, and had 7 days to completely wire this machine. We wired it per specs and prints, huge amount of relay logic. Cranked the machine up, and it ran very poorly. Couldn't get it to do what it was sold to do. Solution: Rip out all relays and install PLC, write program and wire, all spur of the moment. That was a fun week.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You are working a lot of the country isn't GO FOR IT.

When I started in the trade the first 3 months we worked 4-12's, 2-10's and an 8, you are young make hay while the sun shines and any other clichés you can think of.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow man. I have always been jealous of the one stop shops like that. Stick it out however possible bro, you will be busy forever and make awesome money year round with endless possibilities learning that much with a company that does all 3 major trades. I always have to send my plumbing/hvac work to other companies but it would be pretty awesome to give em a quote and do it while I'm there. Customers love one stop shops.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Take as many classes as possible. Knowledge is Power. Keep it up man


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Lightning Boy said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys.
> 
> I've just read over my time card for the last 6 days and I've put in over 71.5 hours. Sounds great but I'm making $10/hr $15 with O/T. Next week isn't looking good either!
> However I am really enjoying the work, as dusty, stinky and sore as I am I love what I do. Never felt this enthusiastic and excited about a job before and the guys seem to be warming up to me. Learning quite a bit about basic HVAC and the plumbing seems fairly straight forward. Electrical is slowing down at the moment from 3-4 calls per day down to 2-3.
> ...


Then it's all good!:thumbup:


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would look at making that a home forever.

A company that is willing to put so much time and money in to training you and keeping you working when you start will most likely show you the same loyalty when you skills set is better.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Don't go camping with the boss





Al13Cu29 said:


> Don't date the bosses daughter? :jester:


"Don't dip your pen in company ink". My old man always said that.



Brother Noah said:


> If the load is to heavy, explain this to your employer(do not turn to energy drinks and or amphetamines to keep the pace) As long as an honest effort is being made on your part you will gain your way in life with respect.


Can you still get amphetamines? I like them very much.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> "Don't dip your pen in company ink". My old man always said that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you still get amphetamines? I like them very much.


 Now John you know that living here in the USA where there is will there is a way, this includes making a better way of life and or destroying what was once your presence.This thread was started by an individual whom has an opportunity not enjoyed by most, yet could face many obstacles.Depending on how you act and react in life will determine success or failure.
I wish all happy holidays.


----------



## circuit-machine (Sep 10, 2010)

stick it out amigo. sounds like this guy is a good guy paying for all that training. and all you got to do is bust your butt? time to man up.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I left behind a fantastic employer in New Orleans, who is now making a killing in the solar field down there. He was willing to put me through all sorts of training, but I couldn't bear to make NOLA my home so I moved on. 

From what you've described, he sounds like a quality kind of employer, do your best.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I left behind a fantastic employer in New Orleans, who is now making a killing in the solar field down there. He was willing to put me through all sorts of training, but I couldn't bear to make NOLA my home so I moved on.
> 
> From what you've described, he sounds like a quality kind of employer, do your best.


My niece LOVES NOLA. Her husband is a professor at Tulane.

What was you issue.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> My niece LOVES NOLA. Her husband is a professor at Tulane.
> 
> What was you issue.


Massive flying cockroaches, swarms of termites. Taxes at the rate of a city 3 times as large as New Orleans that went straight into politician's freezers.

Crime, crime, crime.

Horrendous roads that made driving a truck or SUV in the city mandatory.

$hitty education system, general apathy. White people hating black people, black people hating anyone that wasn't black or from their "hood". Heh, white people complaining about our black president raising their taxes when they are too poor as it is to ever feel the effects of it.

And very few places to find good cheesesteaks or pizza.

Oh, and if he's a professor at Tulane, that probably means he either lives in a nice Uptown home, or out towards Metairie where the white people hide from the black people.


----------



## circuit-machine (Sep 10, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Massive flying cockroaches, swarms of termites. Taxes at the rate of a city 3 times as large as New Orleans that went straight into politician's freezers.
> 
> Crime, crime, crime.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is funny.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Massive flying cockroaches, swarms of termites. Taxes at the rate of a city 3 times as large as New Orleans that went straight into politician's freezers.
> 
> Crime, crime, crime.




And a lot of NOLA's crime went to Houston Tx......did you see how their crime rate went sky high after so many from NOLA relocated there?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

He rides a bike to school everyday and their neighborhood is a mix of white and black, rich, poor and middle class 7 blocks west of the dome and 7 blocks from the river.

Me, heck no way, for all the reasons you mentioned, he had a choice of there or Austin TX, we all fainted when he picked NO.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> He rides a bike to school everyday and their neighborhood is a mix of white and black, rich, poor and middle class 7 blocks west of the dome and 7 blocks from the river.
> 
> Me, heck no way, for all the reasons you mentioned, he had a choice of there or Austin TX, we all fainted when he picked NO.


That's what's funny about that city. It's so tiny. You can walk all along St. Charles in Uptown where all the tourists, students and joggers are found, but walk just _one_ block away from that road, and you're bound to find the low income slums.

You only need to cross the street to find the ghetto.

Oh, and I forgot...it's a _bowl_, damn thing floods every time it rains, and it rains at least once a day, _everyday_, during the summer.

It is pretty charming to visit, though. Just wouldn't want to die there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Worked there one winter was very nice mild weather, went back in mid-June for a meeting and GD thought I was going to die, hot, humid, stinky, miserable like I never thought possible and I have lived in some damn hot and damn cold places.


----------

